# Sending cash is Unwise and or illegal



## massaman (Jun 17, 2011)

I know it may be not such a touchy subject but I was just wondering how people felt about when someone else wants you to actually send cash through the mail especially when buying a mantis or other things and I have always believed that it is illegal and also It is unwise to mail cash anywhere in the world, including the First World, and illegal in the United States. It is against policy, but not illegal, to send cash via most carriers, such as FedEx or UPS.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 17, 2011)

No it's not illegal, Paul, see here (read on down to where it mentions sending cash):

http://webcache.goog...ache:gaq-UpFmTN

Opaque envelopes do not show that money is enclosed, and the chances of having cash stolen from an envelope by a postal employee are much less than having it stolen from or with your bill fold. Certainly it is much better than sending third party checks, a subject that has been discussed here before.

Usually, Paul, when you bring up one of these philosophical questions, you have an actual case in mind. What's going on?


----------



## kitkat39 (Jun 18, 2011)

PhilinYuma said:


> No it's not illegal, Paul, see here (read on down to where it mentions sending cash):
> 
> http://webcache.goog...ache:gaq-UpFmTN
> 
> ...


I almost spit out the water in my mouth from wanting to laugh after reading that :lol:


----------



## massaman (Jun 18, 2011)

no nothing going on just one of my random thoughts!

If you send a check, you have proof in case you get audited (assuming you write it off your taxes).

If the check is made out to a specific person or company/organization, it's harder for anyone else to cash it.

Even if they did, there is a paper trail, you must show ID when cashing a check, etc.

If you send cash, while legal to do so but not very wise, it is way too easy to steal/lose.

Anyone, anywhere along the way, can pocket it and it is not traceable.


----------



## Rick (Jun 18, 2011)

I'd rather get cash. Checks and money orders are a hassle with my bank being out of town and I don't use paypal. Of course most people won't send cash unless they trust the seller. I love receiving cash most of the time. And no, it's not illegal.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 18, 2011)

Paul, u always send me cash? why the new feelings?


----------



## Rick (Jun 19, 2011)

hibiscusmile said:


> Paul, u always send me cash? why the new feelings?


Busted. Better than a third party check!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 19, 2011)

:lol:




 Bad boy!


----------



## massaman (Jun 20, 2011)

well because I guess since I do live at home and my mom always says never send money in the mail and well at times I have ignored my moms requests at times never to do it but starting to think wisely I guess and maybe actually listen to what my parents tell me even though I am stubborn and she says if I needed anything she would send a check instead of using cash and third party checks is just using something other then cash really!


----------



## Rick (Jun 20, 2011)

massaman said:


> well because I guess since I do live at home and my mom always says never send money in the mail and well at times I have ignored my moms requests at times never to do it but starting to think wisely I guess and maybe actually listen to what my parents tell me even though I am stubborn and she says if I needed anything she would send a check instead of using cash and third party checks is just using something other then cash really!


You shouldn't send money to a random person. It is too easy for them to pocket the cash and then claim they never got it. With other forms of payment you can usually prove if they cashed it. However, if the deal is between two people that know and trust each other it is fine.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh! I see!


----------



## kamakiri (Jun 21, 2011)

I wouldn't recommend it...I think there are ways that postal employees can find the cash...perhaps via a package x-ray scanner. They probably don't bother with small bills, and I suspect flat letters don't get scanned as often.

Somebody send me $500 in a letter and another $500 in a package so we could test the theory? :lol:


----------



## Ricardo (Jun 22, 2011)

What is this nonsense? I always receive cash for my birthday from relatives in envelopes with greeting cards and such, and I have an aunt in Hawaii. What's illegal about sending money, all my life people have been doing it for birthdays and such...

Am I missing something here? Every mantis I've had has been payed for with cash . . . OR cheque. I'm happy the sellers are happy . . . What's wrong with it? I haven't , and don't know anyone who has not gotten their cash through to where it needs to be through mail.

To me it's all about trust. If you know the right dealers, who have great reviews, and who you've enjoyed chatting with, with some common sense, and some trust, there should be no issues. I don't doubt for a second there are dealers that would pocket the money and claim they didn't get it.But I think of this forum like a family . I have selected a few individuals, they are trustworthy, I've gotten what I wanted and now have dealers that I know will do great business.

Judgement and common sense is what it comes down to for me. However if your instinct or judgement is not adequate for such methods, feel free to use pay pal. Just don't be hating on cash or my aunt will have a word with you


----------

